# Canned baked beans. Oven or stove?



## pacanis

Typically when I jazz up a can of Bush's beans I do it all on the stove. I was wondering if there's anything to be gained from baking the beans. Does it lend more of a "homemade" taste to them?


----------



## kadesma

I'd just keep on doing what you've been doing. You could put them in the oven but I doubt very much that would change anything..The beans are already to go when you open the can, adding something like I do can change the taste..I add some mustard, ketchup and either ham cubes or bacon if I want to jazz it up..  Really the best thing would be to start from scratch and make your own baked beans...
kadesma


----------



## pacanis

kadesma said:


> I'd just keep on doing what you've been doing. You could put them in the oven but I doubt very much that would change anything..The beans are already to go when you open the can, adding something like I do can change the taste..I add some mustard, ketchup and either ham cubes or bacon if I want to jazz it up.. *Really the best thing would be to start from scratch and make your own baked beans*...
> kadesma


 
I've got a great bean recipe that I posted here before, but it feeds about a dozen people and I would have had to start soaking the navy beans yesterday  

I guess the stove will be OK. For some reason I was thinking baking them might change the consistancy or something.

Thanks


----------



## kadesma

pacanis said:


> I've got a great bean recipe that I posted here before, but it feeds about a dozen people and I would have had to start soaking the navy beans yesterday
> 
> I guess the stove will be OK. For some reason I was thinking baking them might change the consistancy or something.
> 
> Thanks


Pa,
go ahead and bake them, gussy them up with some thing you like, let's say some brown sugar or molasses, a little mustard or sauted onions then bake em..See if you like them better..You just might..We all like to fool with our food and you never know when you will stumble on a keeper.
kadesma


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, maybe I will. It'll mean dirtying up another dish, but what the heck, it all goes in the DW anyway. In that case I'll go back to the regular Bush's and not those new Grillin' beans.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## kitchenelf

I do mine in the oven.  I add a bit more mustard (yellow or dry), and sometimes a bit more onion (ok, a lot more onion), some ketchup, bbq sauce, brown sugar, top with bacon and bake.  If they are really liquidy from my additions I will bake uncovered for about an hour.  I like mine to thicken up and have had to cook them another hour, but, I then cover them.


----------



## pdswife

I add 
bacon, onions, brown sugar, mustard and ketchup to mine..

And do it in the oven.  Yummy!


----------



## pacanis

I've got the bacon and onions going now, then I'm going to add the beans, mix it up, and put it all in a corning ware thing. Then I'll sprinkle some brown sugar on top. I usually don't do the brown sugar if I'm only cooking them on the stove. I keep getting this picture in my mind of "real" homemade oven baked beans where there is a light crust on top, like a thicker layer of beans. That's what I'm shootin for anyway.


----------



## kitchenelf

I always put the raw bacon on top when I bake it.  I cut it in squares and lay it in a single layer.  The onion I put in raw also.  In an hour or two it  usually cooks enough.  I'm curious to see how it comes out with sauteeing both first - let us know!!!

IMHO the crust on top is the bacon versus brown sugar.  But hey, I'm willing to experiment.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

This is my standard baked bean recipe. Two cans of Bush's Steakhouse Blend baked beans, 4-5 slices of thick bacon cooked crisp and crumbled, 1lb. kielbasa sliced  1/2" thick and fried to desired doneness, one small onion diced and cooked in same pan as bacon and kielbasa until tender or carmelized. Blend it all together and simmer for 30 minutes. It's yummy!


----------



## texasgirl

I do mine either way, depending on time. On the stove, I will add, ketchup, mustard and brown sugar.
In the oven, I will add the same plus some onion then lay raw bacon on top. What I like about the oven is that it will give the juices a little thickness to it.


----------



## pacanis

kitchenelf said:


> I always put the raw bacon on top when I bake it. I cut it in squares and lay it in a single layer. The onion I put in raw also. In an hour or two it usually cooks enough. I'm curious to see how it comes out with sauteeing both first - let us know!!!
> 
> *IMHO the crust on top is the bacon versus brown sugar. *But hey, I'm willing to experiment.


 
Ohhhh.....  
I'll keep you posted. Right now they're sitting on my porch railing waiting until the butt gets semi close to me thinking it will be done in a couple hours


----------



## pacanis

texasgirl said:


> I do mine either way, depending on time. On the stove, I will add, ketchup, mustard and brown sugar.
> In the oven, I will add the same plus some onion then lay raw bacon on top. *What I like about the oven is that it will give the juices a little thickness to it*.


 
_That's_ what I was hoping! That's why I wanted to try heating them in the oven. I've thickened them up on the stove, but I was hoping the oven would do a better job.
Thanks Stacy.


----------



## love2"Q"

they are much better in the oven .. IMO ..
onion , bacon (leftover pulled pork) molasses ,
brown sugar , garlic, mustard, bbq sauce ..
throw them on the smoker at 225 for a couple hours .. 
they are great to add some cut up hot dogs to the next day ..


----------



## pacanis

love2"Q" said:


> they are much better in the oven .. IMO ..
> onion , bacon (leftover pulled pork) molasses ,
> brown sugar , garlic, mustard, bbq sauce ..
> throw them on the smoker at 225 for a couple hours ..
> they are great to add some cut up hot dogs to the next day ..


 
I add hot dogs to them all the time. Get some bacon going, throw in some sliced hot dogs and some onions, then add the beans when they are pretty much cooked.... Oh yeah, Babe 
No room on the smoker, Q , or that's where they would be for sure.


----------



## elaine l

I like to cook my "faux" homemade beans in the oven.  I throw them in a bean pot and bake away.  I think (imo KNOW) they thicken a little more.  Your dinner, as always, sounds great.  I really wish you lived closer!


----------



## FincaPerlitas

I start with 3 or 4 cans of regular pork and beans, drained (or make my own using dried pea beans).  Navy beans are too large and mealy for me.  Add 6 to 8 slices of chopped bacon, ketchup, brown sugar, molasses, dry mustard and black pepper.  Mix them all together and bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 45 minutes.  They will thicken up very nicely and have a slightly crusty top.  No onions, bbq sauce, smoked meats, or other seasonings.  They come out great every time.


----------



## Mama

I gussie up mine with sauteed onions, spicy brown mustard, brown sugar, ketchup and then top them with bacon and bake them in the oven till the sauce gets nice and thick and the bacon is crisp.


----------



## attie

I guess these are what you speak off, we have Heinz or SPC but by far the best BB's made throughout the world are Watties, made in New Zealand ---- I say that because I haven't tried those you speak off


----------



## pacanis

I haven't tried Bush's Grillin' Beans yet, Attie. I haven't figured out how to keep them from falling through the grate on the grill. 

So I put my beans in the oven for an hour at 350F. They tasted just as if I had cooked them on the stove, same consistancy. I'm guessing I should have left them in longer, but they were done and I was hungry  The brown sugar I had on top cooked right down into them.


----------



## marigeorge

If I don't plan ahead to make baked beans from scratch, I use canned and add a little maple syrup, minced onion and bacon or salt pork, pop them in a slow oven for 2-3 hours and they taste almost as good as my own baked beans.


----------



## pacanis

Let me ask this, are there any homemade beans that can be made in 3 or 4 hours, or do they all require soaking the beans overnight?


----------



## homecook

This is my recipe. I've been making this all summer and they're really good. My ds loves them, he won't let me buy canned beans anymore. lol

1 48oz. jar of pre-cooked beans
2 T. dark molasses
1 onion, diced
dash of mesquite flavored Liquid Smoke
3/4 cup light brown sugar
1/8 cup barbecue sauce 

Combine it all in casserole dish. Top with raw bacon slices. Bake at 350 for 1-1/2 hours or until thickened and bacon is crispy. I also chop some raw bacon and mix it in with the beans.

Barb


----------



## pacanis

I had no idea they sold precooked plain beans. Thanks.


----------



## FincaPerlitas

pacanis said:


> Let me ask this, are there any homemade beans that can be made in 3 or 4 hours, or do they all require soaking the beans overnight?


 
Generally speaking dried beans should be rehydrated before cooking. Then they must be cooked. If you are going to bake them, this is done after they are fully cooked. You shouldn't add salt or acidic ingredients early in the cooking process or the beans may never get soft. Also, if you have hard water, your beans may not soften and you should cook them in purified drinking water (not distilled).

If you use a pressure cooker, this can easily be done in less than 3 hours. Here's how:

1. Sort and rinse: Pick over the beans to remove any foreign particles and broken or mishapened beans, then rinse in cold water to remove the milling dust. Time required: 5-10 min.

2. Rehydration: Put the beans in a large pot with 4 to 5 cups of cold water for each cup of beans. Bring them to a boil for 2 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand for one hour. Drain and discard the soak water. Time required: 1 hr 10 min.

3. Pressure cooking: Read manufacturer's instructions for cooking beans. In general, the process is to place the beans and cooking liquid in the pressure cooker along with vegetable oil or bacon grease (to keep them for boiling over). Never fill more than half full. Bring the pressure cooker up to pressure and cook 5 to 6 minutes at 15 pounds pressure. Double the time if cooking at 10 pounds. Remove from heat and quickly reduce pressure under running water. Taste the beans. If not quite soft enough, finish cooking on the stove top, covered but without pressure. When fully cooked, you can bake them. Time required: 20 to 30 min.

4. Baking: Place fully cooked beans in your casserole or baking dish. Add your seasonings, sauces and additional ingredients. See my recipe, below. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes. Time required: 45 min.

Total time required for all four stages: Approximately 2 1/2 hrs.

Here's my recipe to finish them off: Drain and reserve most of the cooking water, leaving barely enough to cover. Add 1/4 to 1/2 cup tomato puree, 1 - 2 tablespoons vinegar, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, and salt, pepper and onion powder to taste. Cook a few minutes and taste the sauce. It should taste very much like canned pork and beans. Transfer to baking dish. Add 1/2 cup ketchup, 2 tablespoons each of molasses and brown sugar, 1/4 teaspoon each of dry mustard and black pepper. If you want onions, dice or grate and add them now. Taste the sauce and correct seasonings as necessary. Add 6 to 8 slices chopped bacon. Add reserved cooking liquid as needed.  You want them slightly liquid, but not soupy.  Mix together and bake.

*NOTE:* If you don't use a pressure cooker, the beans will need to cook about 1 1/2 hrs before baking, adding an hour or so to the total cooking time, but still within your 4 hour time frame.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Ooo - thanks for that one.  Husband loves Bush's baked beans, & subbing in turkey bacon & turkey kielbasa would work perfectly!  Sounds like a good quick meal for a cold day/night.


----------



## homecook

pacanis said:


> I had no idea they sold precooked plain beans. Thanks.



I didn't either until I found this recipe, it may have been here somewhere, I just copied it down and don't remember from where.  It was cooked on the stovetop and I just switched it to the oven to thicken them up more and added the bacon.

I have found them in a glass jar in our small family grocery store and also at Giant Eagle. They were by the baked beans, kidney beans, etc.

Barb


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Finca. I have a pressure cooker, so this would work well.
I didn't know you could boil the beans while giving them their rehydration soak, I always thought they had to soak overnight at room temp, but anytime I've made homemade I always used the same recipe and never looked for an alternative to any of the methods. Your recipe is appreciated.


----------



## Constance

I use a variety of canned beans (pork & beans, great northern, pintos, large butter beans, baby limas) to make my baked beans. I use the juice from the pork & beans, but drain the others.
I cook the chopped bacon until crisp, and set it aside to sprinkle on top of the beans before I put them in the oven, and I pre-cook the onions in a little of the bacon grease until they're soft. I also slice a piece of smoked sausage and add to the beans, along with the mustard, catsup and brown sugar.


----------

